# Qi Wireless Charging for non Smartphone/tablet



## LouBerk (Jul 27, 2017)

Would a qi receiver work to charge any device with a micro USB port, or just a smartphone or tablet? For example if I want to make a portable power bank so enabled, would that work?


----------

